# [SOLVED] Can't connect to router



## Djordhan

Hi there,

I just bought a Netgear WGR614 v6 router but I can't acces it via any web browser (typing 192.128.1.1 or any other adress like routerlogin.net)

This said, internet explorer keep asking me to connect to the internet when I try to access my router. But I can't connect to the internet since my router probably has a MAC address that is not valid to my ISP. I'll probably have to spoof the MAC adress on the router. 

How can I access it? Is it a problem with Internet Explorer? It uses the broadband connection I already had to connect directly with my DSL modem.

Thx.

Djordhan


----------



## Ericwaycotx

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Sounds like you are just using the wrong address. Try 192.168.0.1


----------



## Djordhan

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Lol no no thx for the advice but I already tried all possible adresses, the problem is that my web browser doesn't want to connect to the router if there's no internet connection, And I can't connect since my login info are not in the router.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Reset the router to factory defaults.

Connect your computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.

Reboot the computer.

Type 192.168.1.1 into the address bar of IE. You should be connected to the web based router setup. It is NOT necessary to have a web connection to configure the router. 

If that doesn't work, please do this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Djordhan

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Here is my config. Thx!

----------------------------------------------
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : STUDIO_NET
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-BF-78-5A-48
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

PPP adapter Sympatico:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.157.95.99
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 69.157.95.99
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 206.47.244.91
206.47.244.50
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can't connect to router*

You appear to have a problem with your Ethernet interface. What exactly is connected, it seems you have a USB connection to an ISP on this computer.


----------



## Djordhan

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Hmm I already had a USB connection to our ISP modem but I never had it working, so I switched for a network connection with my RealTek card. It worked just fine from there so I never undone any change previously made trying to make my usb connection works.

There's no more USB connection


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can't connect to router*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.




After that, please post another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## Djordhan

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Well, thanks for all your help but, the problem has been solved by reactivating some Services that has been deactivate long time ago to optimize performance on the computer (they used for music recording and production) so the pc owner told me about it, I reactivated every services and it now works fine...

Thx again for your time! It's really appreciated to have quick and useful replies, which is not the case on too many forums these days!

Djordhan


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Well, glad you got it going, even if we didn't hit the cause. I was going to list the networking services, but I didn't get around to that step yet. :grin:


----------



## kkccww

*Re: Can't connect to router*



johnwill said:


> Reset the router to factory defaults.
> 
> Connect your computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
> 
> Reboot the computer.
> 
> Type 192.168.1.1 into the address bar of IE. You should be connected to the web based router setup. It is NOT necessary to have a web connection to configure the router.
> 
> If that doesn't work, please do this.
> 
> Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:
> 
> Type the following command:
> 
> *IPCONFIG /ALL*
> 
> Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
> Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## kkccww

Here I send the finding at the C:\WINDOWS\system32\CMD.exe


----------



## kkccww

Please tell what should I do at next step. Thanks.


----------



## kkccww

IPAdess192.168.1.64 Subnet mask 255.255.0.0 Default gateway 192.168.0.1 DHCP Server 192.168.0.1 DNS Servers 192.168.0.1


----------



## LoveMode07

hey there i cant connect to routerlogin.net and ive tried all the addresses that are possible but it still wont work.

i tried to do the IPCONFIG/ALL and this what comes up



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : franchescas-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : GlobeTrotter HSxPA - Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-F1-D0-00-F1-D0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4dd3:c854:e4f6:3696%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 89.195.207.15(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 August 2009 16:23:10
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 August 2009 13:42:44
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 89.195.207.17
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 89.195.207.16
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 193.36.79.100
193.36.79.101
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187SE Wireless LAN PCIE Netwo
rk Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-7A-6C-F3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-C6-96-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bcb7:df3a:3dc:b31%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.11.49(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{09C2AFA3-EA55-44EE-92A2-C44A4DF50
FEC}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:59c3:cf0f::59c3:cf0f(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 193.36.79.100
193.36.79.101
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2938EF79-4D20-4FBB-A290-5FFD39505
3A5}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:d5c7:a2d6:1c07:fb4:a63c:30f0(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c07:fb4:a63c:30f0%24(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

what should i do?


----------



## Jason09

Hi and welcome to TSF!
The IPconfig shows you have a WAN connection, not LAN. How is your network setup?


----------



## LoveMode07

I did set it up but it didn't work. Do i need to connect the ethernet cable from the wireless router to the modem?
And the web address routerlogin.net don't work. 
i also tried 192.168.1.1 and the other ip addresses, still didn't work.
what should i do?


----------



## Jason09

The Ethernet cable needs to be connected from the WAN port of the router to the modem, and another Ethernet line from your computer to a LAN port on the router.


----------



## johnwill

This is marked solved, is it really solved?


----------



## Jason09

It looks like it was on June 29, 2007, but now it isn't.


----------



## johnwill

To keep yet another pile-on response from appearing, I'll close it. :smile:


----------

